# Anyone with experience on lung masses



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

My 8 year old golden has had a recurring infiltrative lipoma on his left forelimb. He had surgery in July 2010 and Sept. 2011 to "debulk" this. Biopsy the first time showed it was a simple lipoma, biopsy the second time showed it was infiltrative. From my researching this, it is very difficult to distinguish cells of regular fatty lipomas from infiltrative. Also, infiltrative lipomas do not metastasize. My plan had been to do the debulking twice and knowing it would come back, then proceed with amputation as a last resort. His amputation was scheduled for this past Tuesday. Shortely after I returned home, I got a call from the surgeon telling me that an xray of the chest showed two masses and she did not recommend surgery. One mass is 4 cm (right lung field) and the other in the left lung field is 6 cm. the surgeon also recommended meeting with an oncologist to possibly aspirate the larger mass to try to at least determine what type of cancer I am dealing with. Harley favors his left leg but other than that eats well, runs and plays like a dog much younger. Has anyone had experience with lung masses? I might consider Metronomics chemo if he would be a viable candidate, hoping this might slow the growth of lung masses.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I don't have any experience or knowledge to share. But did want you to know that you all will be in my thoughts and prayers. What's your pupper's name? Ear rubs for him and hugs to you. I know this must be such a scary time.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Thank you, he sure needs all the prayers he can get.
His name is Harley.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Keeping Harley in our thoughts and prayers for more time that is free of pain.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Sending my prayers for sweet Harley.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Checking in on Harley, hope he is doing well.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

*Harley Update*

Right now everything is the same. After his canceled surgery on Tues after Memorial Day, I took him to his regular vet that Friday just to go over xrays etc. He said without further testing to know what kind of cancer (assuming it is a malignant mass) you do not know how fast growing it is. He said maybe an ultrasound to look in abdominal area to see if there is something going on with the spleen. Just so many possibilities. then this past Wednesday I took Harley to see the oncologist at the facility where the surgery was scheduled. She pretty much said the same thing. They re-did the chest xrays at a different angle and she and radiologist said it definitely was two separate masses but is the tumor on the limb possibly a liposarcoma that could have metastasized or is there something else going on in a different location that has spread to the lungs. I asked about blasto and it sounds like that is a pretty slim possibility. I guess my next step is to get an ultrasound of the abdomen. At least I would have a better idea of his prognosis. My fear is what if it is something that could rupture -- I do not want him to suddenly die from internal bleeding. It's really hot in Milwaukee so he is not up to walking or being outside so it's hard for me to gage if he is not feeling well because of his medical issues or just that he is getting older and doesn't tolerate the heat. He is eating well and really not much different than he was two weeks ago so that is the hard part. 
thank you for asking about him. I see someone posted on Metronomics chemo and that is something I asked the oncologist about but didn't really too far with that,


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Kathy thanks for the update, I wish it is the better one. Sending positive vibes and prayers for Harley.


----------

